

NoDaddy: Band Together Against SOPA-Supporting GoDaddy - michaelschade
http://rawr.mschade.me/nodaddy/

======
michaelschade
I've updated it so now you can list how many domains you'll transfer away. As
of this comment, GoDaddy will lose 205 domains and 58 customers.

